# Lure question



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

If u were going to use 2 lures to fish off the beach with whàt would they be?


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Wine coolers or maybe some fireball whiskey


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

neckmoe said:


> Wine coolers or maybe some fireball whiskey


Fireballs are a solid plan. But the wine coolers should be substituted with maybe Mangorita's or Hard Cider.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm assuming winecoolers for the lady fish?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

To get this back on the rails.....A charlie rig tipped with peeled shrimp worked up and down the beach is my choice #1. Choice #2 for my soaker rig is usually fresh caught sandfleas on a double dropper rig made out of flouro. Usually use some sort of bright bead in various colors just before the hook on the loops.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Artificial ?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I like 1), casting spoons (johnson silver minnow in gold) and 2), its a toss-up between lipless crankbaits and mirrolures. 
BUT!!! I try to keep an open mind because you just never know.....
Wait, wait. Change that to bucktail jigs and voodoo shrimp. Oh cr*p. I can't pick just 2. Sorry


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

lol im going surf fishing for 1st time this weekend just trying to get an idea what to use...i know spoons for sure just trying to get some other input...how bout a gotcha off the beach? or do u have to be further out..thx


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

pomp jig and goofy jig w/teaser


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

i throw a gotcha from the beach  i rarely use any thing else now it works well for me atleast


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Spoons of different sizes & colors & jig heads with different grubs, twisters & sting ray. Always had good luck with them & easy to carry.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I get three? 
for long distance - blues/spanish etc... 
1) a heavy casting spoon (the old crocodile) 
2) Bubble rig with straw lure 


For Pomps and anything close to the surf 
3) pomp jig

And if you have room for a 4th - a gotcha


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

woodinfliezz said:


> i throw a gotcha from the beach  i rarely use any thing else now it works well for me atleast


any particular color?


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

copper and red or silver and yellow seem to be my go to


----------

